# drywall dust and furnace don't mix



## banctecbobn (Dec 30, 2005)

I have a Goodman gmh 92k 2stage gas furnace with 5 ton A coil that is plugged up with drywall dust. I blew out the A coils the best I could with an air hose. What other problems/areas do I need to look into if any????????


----------



## A.D. Const (Jul 14, 2006)

banctecbobn said:


> I have a Goodman gmh 92k 2stage gas furnace with 5 ton A coil that is plugged up with drywall dust. I blew out the A coils the best I could with an air hose. What other problems/areas do I need to look into if any????????


What happenned? Some one forgot to put up a filter? for how long was it like that? Motor might be going if coil was clog and no air flow. Kind of hard to tell you with out some more info.


----------



## Houston's (Nov 30, 2006)

A.D. Const said:


> What happenned? Some one forgot to put up a filter? for how long was it like that? Motor might be going if coil was clog and no air flow. Kind of hard to tell you with out some more info.


 
Like a jack ass i did the same thing and my motor went out soon after.:wallbash:

I say check the motor housing and blow out the dust in it also.


----------



## A.D. Const (Jul 14, 2006)

Yes it happens, the sad thing is that with these H. Eff units sometimes just blowing the coil in not enough, It seems to work fine for a bit and then boom motor goes. He'll be better off having someone use an approved cleaning detergent or foaming agent, it does a much better job, but in an evaporator it quite a hassle, depending on its location.


----------



## Dr Heat (Dec 25, 2008)

if it is a high efficient furnace clean the secondary. If you don't know what that is Hire a pro. Drywall dust alone cleans up easily, blow it out dry then vac. foaming coil cleaners are usually called no rinse this only applies in ac mode.


----------

